# Story 2: Shadowrider Farm story by Talitha



## Sonrise Farm

here we go again guys . . . 

at the most 4 sentences each people . . . . 

#1

It was a dark and stormy night at Shadowrider Farm. Lissa was waiting in the barn office, one eye on the baby moniter on the desk as she sipped her coffee and settled in for a very long night.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

and......nothing, the night was very quiet, it was snowing out (yes in oct.) and the air was cold, when suddelny she glanced at the moniter and saw.....


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Her 07' National champion Nubian doe, Crissa going into labor . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:wink: oookaayy. crissa, her nubian doe, but she was bred to a handsome FB boer buck. So lissa jogged down to stall number one to find.....


----------



## heathersboers

her doe laying on her side in a very hard labor. She leaned over to see if she saw kids. nothing.... The vet was at least 20 miles away, and the roads were iced over...


----------



## AlaskaBoers

so she washed up, grabbed her premade kidding kit, and headed back to the stall. she crouched down in the straw and waited.


----------



## Hailee's Herd

She stayed there, grabbed a blanket, and had a cup of coffee. :coffee2:


----------



## heathersboers

After an hour she started to get worried, Crissa was pushing, but to no avail ,she decided she would have to deliver these kids herself. Just as she was about to start....


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Everything went dark. Lissa sat in the dark, momentarily frozen, as thunder rattled the barn. Crissa screamed in pain as . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

if something was grabbing her.......and then.........lightening lite up the barn ,,,,and..........


----------



## Sonrise Farm

aaaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

It was just the ............................


----------



## Sonrise Farm

barn cat frightened by the lightning--- it had jumped onto poor Ccrissa . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

and accidentally scratched her.............


----------



## goathappy

which didn't help the current situation at all.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Fumbling in the dark, trying to find her way to the barn office for a flashlight, Lissa tripped . . .


----------



## goathappy

over the empty pile of feed bags which her retarded brother can never pick up for some reason.......


----------



## toth boer goats

and yelled "yikes ..my brother wants me to break my neck.............I am going to"........


----------



## Sonrise Farm

. . . mentally disable his brain!" but then, she thought wryly, it's already disabled.


----------



## toth boer goats

OK .....I have to get back to business .........I will deal with him later...........so......


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Fumbling along the wall, she stumbled through the dark until she found the office doorknob. The door swung open with a eery creak just as . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

if ...............a scary movie was playing...................


----------



## Sonrise Farm

And then . . . the lights came back on. 
"oh, for heaven's sake," Lissa muttered under her breath, spinning on her heel to run back to the kidding stall.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man............ I am in the wrong place ...............my doe..my doe................


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Lissa swung open the stall door and, there was a beautiful black buckskin baby laying in the straw next to Crissa!


----------



## toth boer goats

I asked ...........is she alright? ..I was so worried.............that I..........


----------



## Hailee's Herd

ran into the stall and crouched next to Crissa and the kid.


----------



## toth boer goats

checking to see if it is a doe or a buck.......I began............


----------



## goathappy

to worry, I checked the tail of the kid. "Darn" I said, "a buck." Just then I noticed Crissa had another bubble coming.....


----------



## Hailee's Herd

But then I heard a loud rapping on my barn door.


----------



## toth boer goats

So I said............." who is it?"


----------



## Sonrise Farm

"Alexander the Great!" her brother's annoyed voice yelled. "Who'd you think? ."


----------



## toth boer goats

None of your business......by the way..............I tripped over those feed bags you left on the barn floor.....your going to end up breaking my neck...............So go................


----------



## Hailee's Herd

clean up your mess


----------



## toth boer goats

I have to get back to helping my goat............My brother asks." well can I help"?


----------



## sparks879

she thought to herself now why on earth would a boy who had never shown any interest in my goats before be offering to help with a difficult kidding situation. she shrugged her shoulders and though oh well. "sure"....


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Just then, Crissa screamed in pain, just as the barn shook with another crash of thunder. Johnny jumped as the barn lights flickered. Lissa began to run toward the kidding stall as . . .


----------



## toth boer goats

her brother ran the other way....... "don't be afraid now............"I need you to help,go get a flash light in case the power goes off again..............


----------



## Hailee's Herd

So her brother took off to go find a flashlight.


----------



## FarmGirl18

meanwhile Lissa waited in the darkness of the barn....Alexander...PLEASE hurry!


----------



## toth boer goats

Crissa.. started screaming again.....I kneeled down to her ............to comfort her......................until Alexander returns with the flashlight..............


----------



## sparks879

suddenly there was a flash of lightning that lit up the stall through the window. Lissa saw what she thought was a head but no feet...


----------



## toth boer goats

OK ......calm down...............No light ............I will have to feel my way to help her.............


----------



## Sonrise Farm

and then, when another bolt of lightening lit up the stall, a placenta covered newborn slid out onto the straw. . . .


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Then her brother returned with a flashlight...


----------



## toth boer goats

A little late aren't we............what took you so long.....................


----------



## FarmGirl18

Ummm says Alexander...something MAJOR was happening outside!


----------



## sparks879

Well stop keepin me in suspense she said a little too harshley...what was it?
Well said alexander...I heard this awful sound. What was it? asked Lissa. Thats the thing I have no idea but it was this loud heaving bellowing sound replied Alexander...


----------



## toth boer goats

"go get the cell phone .........Alexander"..............


----------



## sparks879

Alexander ran back to the office with the flashlight to get the cell phone, leaving lissa and her goat yet again in the dark. Lissa felt around for babies and some towels, she found both and started drying and warming the kids waiting for her brother to come back.


----------



## toth boer goats

Alexander returned with the cell phone and.................


----------



## sparks879

a flashlight. Just then the lights flickered back on. Lissa could see her little bucksin buckling...though she was wondering how she got a buckskin sinse she thought crissa had been bred to the boer buck. and a little spotted...DOELING! She was overjoyed. the storm seemed to be dieing down outside there lightning and thunder were getting fewer and longer in between. Just then she heard the loud bellowing sound that Alexander had been talking about....


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my .......what is that?.........


----------



## sparks879

Lissa and Alexander quickly made sure that Crissa was up and trying to nurse her kids and that the kids we dry. She threw all the towels in a garbage bag and grabbed some clean straw. They then set all the supplies outside the stall and making sure everyone was comfy, grabbed the phone and the flashlight to go see what that noise was....


----------



## toth boer goats

she opened the door with caution........


----------



## sparks879

Outside she saw a large dark shadow. It had four legs huge ears and was making the braying and bellowing sound. Shining the light towards the shadowy figure, Lissa realized it was a donkey....


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow....I'll see if ....I can catch it.......then all of a sudden..........


----------



## Gumtree

another flash of lightning and it was gone


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man what a bummer.....what am I... to do now.....the donkey has to be so scared ...how can I catch it now....


----------



## farmgirl1

Lissa thought and thought "a net!!" she quickly exclaimed, and grabbed it from the tool shed as she emerged from the tool shed she saw...


----------



## toth boer goats

the Donkey ...staring at her..... almost as if... it was laughing at her..... :laugh: you can't catch me with that.................


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

"just stay there little donkey" she said and threw the net... but at the same time her brother came running out of the darkness and was going to try to jump on the donkey. but there was an earth rumbling thunder and the donkey jumped away just in time for the net to land on brother, tripping him, and sending him tumbling into the mud........


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no....are you OK bro..... my brother... said yeah.......I am......but........ the donkey got away~!! :doh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

"what on earth are you doing?!" i yell at brother
"getting the donkey" he says
"nice now he's out and running" i say, grumpily
"chill out, he won't go anywhere" he says


----------



## toth boer goats

I like to see you catch the donkey now.....I bet you won't ....


----------



## RPC

Oh I sure will catch that donkey but now its going to take more planning and skill.....I need to sneak up on him.


----------



## Paige

After about ten minutes without even getting close to the donkey, Lissa has an idea. GRAIN!.......


----------



## toth boer goats

So...... Lissa... walks to the grain barrel to get the grain............


----------



## bleatinghearts

“Now, where did I leave that pail?” Scratching her head she rummaged through the items around the grain barrel. “Oh” she screamed…


----------



## Paige

as she looked down she saw a little baby opossum staring up at her...


----------



## toth boer goats

What are you doing in here? ...........did you take my pail?..........


----------



## Paige

the opossum, very unhappy to be there, ran away...


----------



## toth boer goats

OK ...now I know you took the pail...LOL... :laugh: .....no ...I know better....OK back to catching the donkey..... Aww...there is the pail............ :thumbup: so... I filled it with grain..... then.............


----------



## bleatinghearts

She went just outside the gate. Lisa shook the pail hoping to draw the donkey in when there was another crack and the sky lit up again...


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh......no.... :shocked: ....just my luck.....


----------



## naturalgoats

she cried because she saw that the terrified donkey was tangled and struggling in the fence.. in horrible danger of being electrocuted.


----------



## toth boer goats

Then...she runs with all her might... over to the electric fence plug...and pull it apart...........the Donkey was .....


----------



## milkmaid

Talking! "Hey, can't you see I'm stuck?" he said. "I don't want grain, I want help!"
Lissa screamed and wondered if she was hallucinating, but then she heard a laugh from her brother.
"Come on!" she said. "Now's not the time for joking. Help me get the donkey out of the fence before he gets struck by lightning."
"Okay," said her brother, and...


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: good one milkmaid HeHe..





then all of a sudden....the donkey says" hurry up get me out of here"~! ....
Lisa and her brother looked at each other in shock :shocked: and .....


----------



## naturalgoats

backed slowly away. "no no no" cried the donkey "I'm not that strange!" Lisa.....


----------



## toth boer goats

said ....But you are talking...now that "is" strange :shocked: ...how is it ...that you are talking?.... :scratch:


----------



## milkmaid

"Ow! My leg! Help!" said the donkey.
"Was that you, Johnny?" Lisa asked her brother.
Johnny shook his head. 
"OW!" shouted Lisa, and when Johnny asked her what was wrong, she said, "I just pinched myself to see if I was dreaming."


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 



OK donkey... the jig is up...how are you talkin? I pinched myself and it hurt ...so this is happening.... I won't get you out til.....


----------



## Idahodreamer

WE NEED to do this again!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid

...you explain to me where you learned to talk!"
The donkey just stood there, looking at Lissa and Johnny with its gentle eyes. Finally they decided it must have been their imagination, so, working carefully, they freed the donkey from the tangled fence. As soon as it was free, the donkey looked at them and said, "As a reward for your kindness, I give you three wishes."


----------



## toth boer goats

What?........... who said that?....
OK... it can't be the donkey.... 

And the Donkey said ..."Oh yes it can...and you get 3 wishes.....what do you wish...? :thumb: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: No......way... :shocked:


----------



## Willow

Oh, I wish it wasn't dark and that the weather would let up! No sooner had the words left my mouth - I gasped! The rain and thunder stopped and the sky began to lighten. "And now", said the Donkey, what is your third and final wish?"


----------



## toth boer goats

Hmm...this is happening... I am... getting wishes ...but ...wait a minute...I believe I have 2 wishes left... right Donkey?....


----------



## meluvgoats

Donkey: Yes
Okay well then I wish for a show quality doe bred to an international champion buck. Says Lissa. ok says the donkey and a the doe appears in front of Lissa ...


----------



## milkmaid

"Wait!" said Johnny. "What about me? Do I get a wish? I helped too!"
"The last wish is yours," said the donkey. "And the last wish is a special wish because...


----------



## usamagoat

the last one. johnny wished that if he could have the beautifulest goat on earth! wait! said lessa wish for something that is helpful in your life!!!ray:


----------

